# 18009 COde '03 TDI No start



## rocknrude (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello,
On a 2003 JEtta Wagon TDI, it turns over but will not start. VAg-Com has a code 18009.
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-012-AGR.lbl
Part No: 038 906 012 GN
Component: 1,9l R4 EDC G000SG 4308 
Coding: 00002
Shop #: WSC 01266 
WVWSP61J83W580100 VWZ7Z0C7298520
1 Fault Found:
18009 - Relay for Supply Voltage Terminal 30 (J317): Implausible Signal 
P1601 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 
Any ideas?
Rudy


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: 18009 COde '03 TDI No start (rocknrude)*

That relay is located inside the car at the relay panel. Remove the cover above drivers feet area. it is location # 12 on the upper panel. may have a # 109 on it. 3 pin relay.
You have a open recall on your brake light switch


----------



## rocknrude (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: 18009 COde '03 TDI No start (dana vw tech)*

Changed relay still same problem of not starting.


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: 18009 COde '03 TDI No start (rocknrude)*

Was it a 3 terminal relay?
What are the other control modules dtc's? 
Post a auto scan.
You really need a repair manual to verify / further test.
There needs to be a ground signal to that relay (from the ECM) 
This will complete the circuit and let the relay close to power up several fuses on the 30 circuit.
With the relay removed and using a volt meter,
check for ground at term 9 with key on, this will verify ecm signal
" " for power at term 2 with key on, this will verify 30 power


----------



## brandonfast (Sep 11, 2007)

try the basics, fuel and glow plugs powering up. make sure theres no air in the fuel system.


----------



## fast_diesel (Apr 19, 2006)

same problem here P1601 code. any advice .:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------

